# LGB 2045 Locomotive



## Mikey208 (Dec 24, 2021)

I cleaned one of these up and got everything fixed but I don't know how the three wires in the center chassis line up. There's a green, a white, and a brown. Anyone know the lineup?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

On my LGB they are written on the motor assy










The attached pdf has all the parts and electrical info.


----------



## Mikey208 (Dec 24, 2021)

Okay, thank you. I will look and see.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can find these diagrams on line. A few companies who supply parts have them. The motor itself is used in many other models. So the motor box is also the same .
.


----------



## Mikey208 (Dec 24, 2021)

I looked online for diagrams but couldn't find any. And there's nothing in the locomotive that indicates where the wires go. So, I guessed. Green, Brown, White. And guess what. It works!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Great then use craft paint to mark the sockets.

Couldn.t find it? The address is at the top of the attachment and the electrical diagram is at the bottom.


----------



## Mikey208 (Dec 24, 2021)

Yep. Already did.


----------

